# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Westworld", drama western sci-fi TV series, Lisa Joy, Jonathan Nolan, 2016, USA

## Airicist

hbo.com/westworld

facebook.com/WestworldHBO

twitter.com/WestworldHBO

"Westworld" on Wikipedia

"Westworld" on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

Westworld Trailer (HBO) - MATURE VERSION

Published on Aug 28, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Official Opening Credits: Westworld

Published on Oct 3, 2016




> Watch the official opening credits from Season 1 Episode 1 of Westworld

----------


## Airicist

The Weeks Ahead – Episode 2: Westworld 

Published on Oct 9, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Episode 3 Recap: Westworld

Published on Oct 23, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Why watching Westworld’s robots should make us question ourselves"

by Tony Prescott
October 4, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Cracking the code of body language to build lifelike robots

Published on Dec 7, 2016




> We visited Carnegie Mellon’s Panoptic Studio, where researchers are trying to crack the code of body language and build lifelike robots that would fit right in at Westworld.

----------


## Airicist

Westworld Season 2 | Official Trailer | HBO

Published on Mar 29, 2018




> Chaos takes control. Westworld Season 2 premieres 4/22 at 9PM on HBO.
> 
> Music: Cover of Nirvana’s “Heart-Shaped Box” by series composer Ramin Djawadi in the official Westworld Season 2 trailer.
> 
> Starring Evan Rachel Wood, Thandie Newton, Ed Harris, Jeffrey Wright and James Marsden.
> 
> Live without limits in a world where every human appetite can be indulged. Created for television by Jonathan Nolan and Lisa Joy, comes this dark odyssey about the dawn of artificial consciousness and the evolution of sin.


"The new Westworld season 2 trailer promises blood as the robot uprising continues"
This isn’t going to end well for anyone

by Bryan Bishop
March 29, 2018

----------


## Airicist

I built a Westworld robot and it's HORRIFIC

Published on Apr 19, 2018




> HBO asked if I wanted to do a sponsored Westworld video and I was like sure. And did I use it as an excuse to audition to get on the show? 
> 
> I built an animatronic version of myself to show off my robot building skills. If I’m SimOne, she’s SimTwo. She now lives in my garage. We’re on good terms. 
> 
> Westworld Season 2 premieres on HBO on April 22! There’s still enough time to binge watch season 1, especially if you’re comfortable with peeing in jars and sleeping with your eyes open. Not that I’m speaking from experience.


Simone Giertz

----------


## Airicist

Article "Westworld season 2"

by Michael Szollosy
April 17, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Westworld | Official season 3 trailer | HBO

Feb 20, 2020




> Your world. 
> Season 3 premieres March 15 at 9PM on HBO.


"Westworld’s season 3 trailer pits AI against AI in an intense showdown"
The ‘New World’ is a look at the beauty of dystopia, apparently

by Julia Alexander
February 20, 2020

----------

